# to chip or not to chip (not the snip silly!)



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Well!) we are thinking of having this done (ouch) anybody got one, or thoughts on the subject! we 've been told about £400 any offers?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Raine,

Yes, I have one of these:
http://www.vanaaken.com/europe/index.asp?pagename=smartbox

They are on special offer at £250, though you don't say what engine you have.
http://www.vanaaken.com/europe/index.asp?pagename=Special-offers

There is plenty about these and their ilk on MHF.

Dave


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, and thanks dab, ours is a 2,8 td and 250 sounds real good,will let you know what we do!! cheers mate


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi, dab, have checked this out, do we want a box or a chip?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, again, dab, sent an email yesterday, they phoned today, the special offer is no longer available, but they are still doing it slightly cheaper, we checked it out and with our insurance company and we get the smart box fitted next wednesday, hows about that then, i told him about you and mhf and he was quite impressed, i will let you know if we will recommend them too! but so far IMPRESSED!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Raine,

Sorry, missed your earlier post. They are obviously out of the cheaper stock that they no doubt bought in bulk.

Insurance companies generally want to know, but don't load the premium.

It took me about 45 minutes total there. They take the van out for a test drive as it is, to check nothing is untoward, then fit the Smart Box, then test drive it again, then show you how to remove and refit it. Then you pay up and go home!

Depending on precisely which engine/build date you have, you might like to take special attention to how the plug/socket disconnects. Seeing someone do it in 2 seconds flat looks easy enough, until you try to do it yourself at home and wished you had done it yourself at Van Aaken under supervision.......

Dave


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I chipped my previous motorhome (peugot 2.8tdi) with an add on box, and it transformed the performance. no problem going uphill at 60 with a car on the back. no problem with 5th gear not pulling. no apparent effect on diesel consumption. however, i did burn out the clutch in 8,000 miles. probably my bad driving technique, but watch out. the torque is awesome. i knackered the clutch on an awkward corner in the isle of wight, when i had to reverse with the car on. got stuck, smoke from clutch everywhere, and that was it. quoted £1100 by peugot dealer (a friend?) but got it done for £600. still a painful day. des


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

eek, nasty, dab did you notice better fuel consumption? or anyone else? cheers raine


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Raine,

From:
http://www.vanaaken.com/europe/index.asp?pagename=smartbox

"Power and Torque increases are achieved without black exhausts and without prejudicing engine reliability. By using the extra torque provided by the van Aaken SmartBox™, fuel consumption may improve, however this is dependent upon individual driving styles."

I drove for a couple of tankfuls without it, having had it for a while, purely as an experiment, however subjective or objective. I did log mileage and diesel. I concluded:
1) The increase in performance was significant, and I wouldn't choose to return it even at the price I paid.
2) The fuel consumption didn't alter significantly, up or down. It was within errors. I can't recall whether the nominal figure was up or down tbh.

Don has performed a more significant comparison. Before he had a SmartBox he achieved 30.34 mpg on a 1400 mile trip to France. After he fitted the SmartBox he averaged 33.08 mpg on a 4200 mile trip. But he rightly acknowledges improved economy was not what he bought it for. I also wonder whether his engine had loosened up some more.

However, it is another datapoint to suggest any fuel consumption penalty is minimal and shouldn't be a purchasing concern.

Dave


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

*Me too....*

I've just had a smartbox fitted to my 2.8 jyd hymer. I's fantastic. Already been on one long trip to Newark, and many short ones. The increase in midrange power is very good. My wife drove the M/H yesterday for th e first time since it's been fitted, and loved it - made it feel more like a car.

My only problem is that I now need to get the annual service done ( I use the fiat main dealer in Slough - very M/H friendly) and now need to remove the smartbox first.

We've also just had a cruis control fitted by Dave Newell, and are really pleased with that too. Makes long journeys easier, roadworks safer for the license and driving long distances on my own a pleasure.

regards

Gareth


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gareth,

Removing the smartbox takes a couple of minutes. However, IF you have the plug/socket I have, AND you didn't watch carefully when Van-Aaken demonstrated its removal, it can get you flummoxed! 

Dave


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

Well, they did say that if there were any problems refitting it to nip back to Crowthorne - I'm in Twyford, reading, so it's only a few minutes for me.

I did look at the install when they'd finished, but they didn't let me watch it all - HSE reasons :-(

I'll also take photos - I find that using a digital cameras as a notebook is a really good way of recording things as you take them apart so that you get tham back together again!

G


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Garath

You mentioned a good Fiat dealer in Slough for servicing where abouts is he please?

W&D


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

W&D

I put this link in a post yesterday:
http://www.fiatcommercialvehicles.co.uk/cgi-bin/lcv.dll/LCV_UK/dealerlocator/dealerLocatorHome.jsp

Stick in Slough and you can see a map with neighbouring commercial Fiat centres, scroll down for the contact details.

Fiat Thames Slough, 470 Bath Road SL1 6BB Tel 01753 788000.

Dave


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Chip or no chip*

Hi Raine

I have the PSI box fitted to my van see http://www.dieselchiptuning.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=865

Its a Fiat 2.8 JTD 146BHP and although there is a increase in BHP its the torque increase that is the more noticeable, you can go down to 1000RPM in 5th gear and still accelerate, phenomenal. I cant give a very accurate MPG figure as my rig has only done 1300 miles but it has gone from high teens to mid 20's so with age I do expect more. The only pitfall I've noticed is the injector panel is a right sod to refit. Best done if the wife helps from the top and you under the truck. But thats with my truck


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

*Fiat dealer*

Dave's got it right. There's only one dealer in Slough.

They've replaced the engine witling loom for me, under warranty, and a coupl of other things. Not yet had it serviced there. However, in conversation they said they were keen to do more motorhome work. There appear to always be a couple in their secure parking area.

regards
G


----------

